# Strange Coke bottle...



## marquis2 (Sep 9, 2009)

OK great wizards, Here's a questionfor ya. A friend brought me a cole bottle unlike any I have ever seen before -not that I've seen a LOT, but anyway- it's the color, size and shape of a regular 6oz coke bottle, except! The bottom half of the bottle is four sided with concave rectangles; from the top going down, first, a ring of stars all round, below that on one side, SODA WATER; below that, BOTTLING CO.  CON 6 FL OZ, and around the bottom, PATENTED JUNE 1, 1926.
 On teh opposite side, under the stars, SODA WATER, under that,PROPERTY OF COCA COLA, around the bottom, 1188 FG 28. On the bottom, it says TRENTON MO. Now, outside the obvious what can you tell me about this bottle? I live just north of Trenton, so I know where that is. I assume the 1188 etc is the plant ID info (yes/no?), but Soda Water? Where'd that come from? And how long was it sold? What regions? Any guess on a value? The bottle is in pretty good shape, no chips or cracks, some scufing around the center and bottom, but not bad. So...?
 Pics follow. Thanks for all.
 Steve


----------



## marquis2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Another pic of the soda water bottle:


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 9, 2009)

The Coke experts can tell you more about these but what I've been told is that type of bottle was used for other flavors bottled by the Coca-Cola bottling plant.  I see a lot of those exact bottles from Texas towns and I have seen some from as far north as Ohio and Md.  
 Soda Water is the term most often used here for any kind of soft drink.  Coke, Dr Pepper, Pepsi, Sprite, Mountain Dew, etc. are all soda water.  Those bottles in good shape from Texas towns usually sell in the $15 - $25. range depending on the town.


----------



## marquis2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. My friend will be glad to know something about her bottle. 
 Gee, this is fun!


----------



## coboltmoon (Sep 9, 2009)

There are so many different versions of this bottle. Some say Coca Cola some do not. Some have less stars. I have seen deep green aqua and clear ones. I have seen them from Maine, NJ, DC, and I a sure many other places. The bottle was used a long time, I would guess 1920â€™s-1950â€™s. I call them coke star water bottles and you could have an impressive collection with all the variations.


----------

